# Size becoming an issue



## greeneyegirl (Mar 9, 2011)

My husband has gained about 50lbs and was a big guy to begin with. It hasn't changed my attraction to him but it is getting hard to have sex do to the weight being mostly in the abdomen, as well as his penis is on the small side, which I like for several reasons... . Are there any positions that may be more beneficial?


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

My H too has a belly. He has been growing it for the last 13 years. Me on top works for us.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I like to stand while she lies on the bed w/ her legs up, this has several benefits, 1) hitting the "G" spot is easy. 2) there is no pressure on her/me. 3) the mess isn't in the bed, it falls down the side. 4) Movement is much faster/ more control
Mouse


----------



## greeneyegirl (Mar 9, 2011)

I have had some issues with getting it to stay in lately. And he seems to get wore out so much faster if he has to do to much. It is sad because we use to be so good together in the bedroom and now it is almost awkward.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe encourage him to go running/walking with you every day so he can lose a few pounds. It will be healthier in the long run anyway. The fact that he is "slipping out" a lot may also be due to obesity related erectile dysfunction.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you talked to him about your concern over his health?

Frankly, him dropping some pounds will go a long way in helping resolve the issue.

My husband has gotten a gut on him, too. It was starting to make things more difficult and less satisfying. I have been encouraging him to lose weight and making sure there are healthy foods in the house. He has dropped about 16 pounds in a few weeks and it has helped.

*Try pillows under your butt in missionary so he can kneel 
*Try doggie style where you're almost sitting on his lap backwards
*Try reverse cowgirl 

You can also try a vibrating bullet style toy or **** ring so there is more stimulation to your happy spot during intercourse.


----------



## greeneyegirl (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you, I will try them...


----------



## greeneyegirl (Mar 9, 2011)

We discussed his weight and he would like to get an elliptical to start getting some exercise. I find it very difficult to bring up the sex part of it. I don't want to hurt him but it has to change


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Being over weight affects a man's ability to have an erection. This also is negative for testosterone too which effects sex-drive, erections, semen count etc.... 
Time to get into shape!


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Just tell him "hey, baby, let's spice things up. I wanna try out a different position tonight."

That is totally non-threatening and most men would be all over it.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

In the interest of his feelings i would address the weight in the context of overall health. 

Being active can had immediate positive effect on his wood.


----------

